# Cuba Trip Looking for other serious photographers to join us and split cost



## Tashi (Sep 7, 2013)

Because of legal issues I have decided not to do this.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 7, 2013)

I think that's a huge number of people to coordinate.
That being said, do you have any projections for costs?


----------



## Tashi (Sep 7, 2013)

Because of legal issues I have decided not to pursue this


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 7, 2013)

Airfare for me will be a bit higher.
I'm going to look into travel in Cuba. I'm used to SEA and backpacker hotels and $120 a day room and board seems higher than I like.


----------

